# Chateau Morrisette Red Mountain Laurel



## jcook5003 (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone here tried Chateau Morrisette Red Mountain Laurel....it's what the call a sweet red table wine......I think it's pretty heavy on the grape flavor, like welch's and is really sweet....

Does anyone have a recipe for a clone of it? My wife adores it.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## rickhall (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Josh, I can help you with that; I'm the winemaker at Chateau Morrisette. It is made with a blend of about 25% concord and 75% niagara, and is sweetened with about 5% sugar before bottling. Before i go into too much detail, have you made wine before? 
Cheers
Rick


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 25, 2011)

Rick welcome to the forum. Thats nice of you to give you blend percentages. We would love to hear more about you and what your making. When you get a chance please go to our introductions forum in the beginners section and tell us about you. Once again, welcome.


----------



## Paulc (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been to Chateau Morrisette! A lot of really good wine there! And the food in the restuarant was good too. Well worth the time if you are passing through the area.


----------



## vtwinemaker (Aug 27, 2011)

*Chateau Morrisette*

Great winery!! Tastings are always terrific. We usually visit two to three times a year. Also, be sure to visit Villa Appalachia (about one mile down the Blue Ridge Parkway).


----------



## jcook5003 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rick-

I'm pretty new to wine but have made lots of beer. I'm into my second batch of wine now.

Any other suggestions or advice you might care to share I would love to hear.

Josh


----------

